# Our New Tow Vehicle



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

well we traded in the 1500 on a new 2500 HD, 6.6l turbo diesel. this one looks like we won't have to upgrade any longer. we are towing a 298 RE @ around 10,000#'s. boy is this different than a gasoline engine. 6 speed Allison trans you can't even feel it shift. does anyone have anything i need to know about this?. it is our first Diesel.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When approaching a downgrade, shift into tow mode and the engine brake will kick in... works fantastic!


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> When approaching a downgrade, shift into tow mode and the engine brake will kick in... works fantastic!


besides the "Tow Mode" switch on the gear shift there is a separate button on the center lower counsel below the air conditioning area for just the engine braking. is this what you are talking about


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice truck! I want one just like it, but my darling wife loves her Toyota so... Oh well.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

desperado said:


> When approaching a downgrade, shift into tow mode and the engine brake will kick in... works fantastic!


besides the "Tow Mode" switch on the gear shift there is a separate button on the center lower counsel below the air conditioning area for just the engine braking. is this what you are talking about
[/quote]

Mine doesn't have that....I just have the Tow Mode button on the lever... Once I hit the brakes once the brake kicks on.. Must be something they've added since 2007


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats You will love your truck







I love mine










Exhaust brake was something new for 2011 - you will love it ..... i wish it would be on by default and only turn it off when you arent using it.............

I love mine







There was a coolant coupler to radiator issue on 2008 trucks - 2 friends had issues .....but i am hoping that was fixed on the 2011's as many things were..........

Only issue is ..........doing the DPF Delete and whether your dealer will stand behind it









My dealer said GM is talking tough that they won't................ she said but we haven't had any fleet or non fleet truck owners bring in a "deleted truck" with any warranty issues yet.......

I love mine







I added a 40 gal aux. tank and love the range and flexibility and raw power................. although i am seriously considering doing a complete delete in the near future









link to my Truck's Photo's and Mods I have leather bench and added heated seats, nerf bars, line X, RDS under cover tool box tank combo, DVD headrests , usb relocation, added power jacks in glove compartment, truxedo deuce cover, yakima roof tracks and bed rail tracks, tinted windows


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The new 2011 ford 6.7 diesel has a piece o junk radiator. The seams split very easy if the vehicle gets in an off camber or a twist situation. It will break going thru a small ditch even.

Anyway our F350 has been chipped, and totally emission deleted since it rolled of the lot. It has 52k on it now. It had 3 radiators put in it under warranty and ford covered that everytime knowing the vehicle had been chipped and deleted.

I dont know if gm is that picky. It would be good to know that if you mod the engine does that stop all warranty work such as a radiator.

In Williston, ND. The dealer had a whole container of new radiators ready to put on trucks. Many oilfield servicing companies bought these trucks and are having horrible radiator issues. Leave it to the boneheads at ford to put a cheap plastic and aluminum crimped radiator and put the cheap junk in a 60,000 dollar truck.

Maybe its such an embarasment to ford that they will replace the radiator no matter what. I dont know.

By the way, pretty truck you got there!

Carey


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

Clarkely - I have a 2007 2500HD Duramax. Have never heard of the DPF Delete. Would you please explain?


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Wyo-Backer said:


> Clarkely - I have a 2007 2500HD Duramax. Have never heard of the DPF Delete. Would you please explain?


i have not heard of this either. please help


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

DPF, diesel particulate filter. Its an inline exhaust filter sort of like a catalytic converter. Installed on 2008 and later models to meet stricter emisssions laws. It traps black soot. When the sensor determines its full the computer will overfuel the engine and raise EGT's to around 800-1200 degrees to burn the soot into a white ash. This is called a "REGEN". This robs the engine of fuel economy and some will say also power and long term life of the engine. So its become popular to remove the DPF and rechip or program the computer. But its also illegal and supposedly voids your warranty. I know in my motor from reading message boards the deleted and chipped 6.4's are monsters and guys love them. Go on you tube and they're turning 11-12 sec quarter miles pretty much stock. Plus getting better fuel economy. I'm jealous but I'm also a wuss LOL! I dont want to fry a 10,000 dollar motor and have no warranty.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> DPF, diesel particulate filter. Its an inline exhaust filter sort of like a catalytic converter. Installed on 2008 and later models to meet stricter emisssions laws. It traps black soot. When the sensor determines its full the computer will overfuel the engine and raise EGT's to around 800-1200 degrees to burn the soot into a white ash. This is called a "REGEN". This robs the engine of fuel economy and some will say also power and long term life of the engine. So its become popular to remove the DPF and rechip or program the computer. But its also illegal and supposedly voids your warranty. I know in my motor from reading message boards the deleted and chipped 6.4's are monsters and guys love them. Go on you tube and they're turning 11-12 sec quarter miles pretty much stock. Plus getting better fuel economy. I'm jealous but I'm also a wuss LOL! I dont want to fry a 10,000 dollar motor and have no warranty.


for gm diesels they actually came in in 2007.5 model year...... DPF is explained above................ 2011 ford and gm diesels also have a urea system - Selective catalytic reduction to make a cleaner burning diesel ..... google the terms - i believe cummins or sat websites have some good explanations and descriptions.........

anyhow all that stuff just chokes the engine, performance and mileage..... so a lot of folks have stripped the stuff off - you then need a tuner to then operate the vehicles parameter with emisions stuff off


----------

